# ZFS Root Improvements



## usdmatt (Nov 30, 2012)

May be of interest to the ZFS users on here. There's been some changes which should make ZFS root installs a lot easier in the future:

CURRENT now has the ability to boot from ZFS without needing the pool in /boot/zfs/zpool.cache. As mentioned in the mail, this should make building the pool on another machine or splitting an existing root mirror into a new system easy, and just plain ZFS installs less awkward.
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2012-November/038177.html

There's also been a change a few months back to not require the vfs.root.mountfrom variable. This is now set based on the value of the bootfs property in the pool.
http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-fs/2012-November/015753.html

I'm not sure what releases or STABLE branches these changes will be available in though.


----------



## gkontos (Nov 30, 2012)

From what I understand the first feature will be MFC after a few weeks. So, that will be 9.1-STABLE probably.


----------

